# Your dogs stacked like German shepherds



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Apologies if there is already a similar thread, I did a search and couldn't find one.Today I decided to try to stack my mongrel, Luna, like a German shepherd just to see what she would look like. "Try" is the keyword, as she wasn't too happy about it and refused to stack properly and, well, I had no idea what I was doing! The final pose is not that convincing (okay, it's a complete fail) but maybe you guys will obtain better results!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I will take one fluffy, black/white piebald, miniature German Shepherd please 

We can play, too, even if it's cheating...





































We keep facing the wrong side LOL


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

Whoops, I didn't even know there was a correct side! Also, you have an unfair advantage!  Did Trent stack naturally for these photos or did you have to position him?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

This is my attempt at stacking Kabota:










I have no idea why, but it made him completely miserable. He's actually frowning!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Whistlejacket said:


> Whoops, I didn't even know there was a correct side! Also, you have an unfair advantage!  Did Trent stack naturally for these photos or did you have to position him?


In the pictures I posted, I had to hand stack him, but he stacks naturally all the time  I just never have the camera ready when he does LOL


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Equinox said:


> In the pictures I posted, I had to hand stack him, but he stacks naturally all the time  I just never have the camera ready when he does LOL


Equinox, when you have a dog as beautiful and noble as Trent, how _dare _you not have a camera at the ready 24/7?


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Amaryllis said:


> Equinox, when you have a dog as beautiful and noble as Trent, how _dare _you not have a camera at the ready 24/7?


Ahaha, thank you <3 It's really just one of the only cons to having a DSLR. It's a huge camera to be carrying around all the time


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

We tried...( Vader American Bully ) I think if I had got the angle better it would have been more stacked looking. but he gets to excited when I try to get near and move his legs or take a picture at all. This was a accomplishment just getting him to stand still long enough to take his picture. He was watching someone walk around so he paused. woohoo.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't know what happened, but I sat on the floor and called Sydney and she acted like she was in trouble or something. She wouldn't hold her legs still and kept sitting down and my husband refused to help. Lol I'll try again later!


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

It's somewhat comforting to know that I'm not the only once who fails at stacking her dog! Maybe it's a skill only GSDs can develop...


----------



## sheltiesgsds (Jul 6, 2013)

Equinox said:


> I will take one fluffy, black/white piebald, miniature German Shepherd please
> 
> We can play, too, even if it's cheating...
> 
> ...


Wow your dog is beautiful! Gsds are my favorite breed!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I can stack Crystal and Casper, but not like a GSD! Crystal won't hold that position (it's not comfortable for her; she's not built anything like a GSD) and Cas just keeps flopping over onto his side. 

Here's a fun old thread for you, though: http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/71316-my-butch-amline-gsdcat.html


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol! Mine stacks her own self like a Schnauzer all the time.  She would look pretty silly stacked like a GSD. Lol!


0708131255b by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm so going to try this with Sam tonight...the results should be amusing!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Whistlejacket said:


> It's somewhat comforting to know that I'm not the only once who fails at stacking her dog! Maybe it's a skill only GSDs can develop...


While GSDs are a breed that stand naturally in a three point stack, it can be crazy awkward trying to teach them if it's your first time trying. You should have all been there for my first attempts... the pictures that I posted? They're results of 3-4 years of practice LOL 



sheltiesgsds said:


> Wow your dog is beautiful! Gsds are my favorite breed!


Thank you!! If you own GSDs, too, you should post pictures of yours! They're my favorite breed, too


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Took 15 tries for Bentley,lol. Mia was on the crate and was standing weird already.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

momtolabs said:


> Took 15 tries for Bentley,lol. Mia was on the crate and was standing weird already.


Hey, Mia's stack looks pretty promising! What breed is she?


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Cool!!!

I do have some of pic of Roman I think...






























Does those count???
Lol!
Fun anyways.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Not sure if this is stacked but all I see is dogs standing so... 
Here's my dog standing.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Whistlejacket said:


> Hey, Mia's stack looks pretty promising! What breed is she?


I'm told she is chow/lab/heeler but there were a few gsds loose around that town. Also a few hounds ect .. she def. Has the chow fur/tail though. But there could be more than on dad.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Jackson kind of 'stacks' himself a lot. I've never tried to do it to him. Here's his own attempt, lol:


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Here's Lars stacked Rottweiler Seiger show style - 










Here's Ocean free stacked at home - 










I don't think they would hold a GSD stack...I think it would be just too uncomfortable for them.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

This is my mom's GSD not knowing how to stack like a GSD. She kept wanting to sit down.

Good start... I guess









Now here's her "I don't like this game anymore" face.









Closer... except she's standing on her toe somehow.









Derp









"Did I do good?" No.










Tried another time outside but got a "Lol eff this." response.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

oooooh, your mother's GSD is super pretty!! I love her  Your captions made me LOL, by the way


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I tried this with Watson last night and he was able to hold the position, but I was also holding his head (as I would do in a show stack). I didn't have a photographer at the time though, so no pics.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Bump!

Wanna see more stacked like a GSD pose pics.
Its fun!


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

Nola self stacks a lot, but I don't think she'd like being manipulated into a GSD stack!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I have tired before and only my Mini Pin will hold the position. I will have to get a photo of it tomorrow. 

Jasper does this stack whenever I have him on a leash and I ask him to stand. Not really sure what he's going for but...yeah lol (8 months old)




Equinox said:


> oooooh, your mother's GSD is super pretty!! I love her  Your captions made me LOL, by the way


And as a random side note. I typed in Dog stacked into Google images and Trent came up. haha


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Haha I have one of these for Mechta!

Stacked herself like this. I couldn't get her to stop doing if for about a week after this was taken  apparently laughing at her is praise enough!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

^^^I know what you mean by "laughing at her is praise enough".

Roman loves to hear laughter too!!!

Great stack everyone!!!


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Equinox said:


> Ahaha, thank you <3 It's really just one of the only cons to having a DSLR. It's a huge camera to be carrying around all the time


Right?? And lenses are so heavy ughh

PS everyone's dogs are adorable


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Mechta is GORGEOUS. Her color is so stunning, and that topline <3 More pictures, please.



Kyndall54 said:


> Right?? And lenses are so heavy ughh


LOL I actually just use a 50mm f/1.8 D lens (in other words, the plastic-y one), so I can't even complain about the lens yet!! One day - in about a million years - I'd like to get a 70-200 f/2.8. Will definitely be tough carrying one of those around while walking the dog!


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

I love the way my dog stands. I have a few pics. On my tablet and I can't remember how to put images since I haven't done that in a while. I'll give it a try and if it doesn't work I'll fix it in the morning on my comp  . 

Closest thing to GSD I can find of him at the moment:









Usual:


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Equinox said:


> LOL I actually just use a 50mm f/1.8 D lens (in other words, the plastic-y one), so I can't even complain about the lens yet!! One day - in about a million years - I'd like to get a 70-200 f/2.8. Will definitely be tough carrying one of those around while walking the dog!


 The 50 is my walk around lens, I love it! The 24-70 2.8 is my serious lens, I'm usually working while using it and man is it heavy! The 70-200 is great especially for action


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

xoxluvablexox said:


> I love the way my dog stands. I have a few pics. On my tablet and I can't remember how to put images since I haven't done that in a while. I'll give it a try and if it doesn't work I'll fix it in the morning on my comp  .
> 
> Closest thing to GSD I can find of him at the moment:
> 
> ...


I can't see the photo... can anyone else?

By the way, awesome stacks everyone!  Keep em coming!


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Whistlejacket said:


> I can't see the photo... can anyone else?


I could originally see them but just in case I was the only one I tried using a different URL from Photobucket. I can see them now still, so let me know if it's still an issue.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

xoxluvablexox said:


> I could originally see them but just in case I was the only one I tried using a different URL from Photobucket. I can see them now still, so let me know if it's still an issue.


I can see them now! Is your dog a phantom poodle? He has very orginal looks


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Her own GSD stack. If I try to ease her into it she feels uncomfortable I guess. So I let her do it by herself.

















Her free stack which I am working on perfecting because I want to show her in Altered Conformation (in the future).


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Molly does this stance naturally. I didn't position her in this pic. She's actually fixated on a squirrel off to the side & is frozen in place watching it.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

man that was so much harder then I thought haha, she wasn't happy to be standing like that at all.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I tried but will use two older pictures as well. He is no show dog.


----------

